# soot removal



## Pillaz (Apr 4, 2013)

AAAhhhh, Winter travel. Last week I "unwinterized my Newmar MH in 20 degree temps. (It is a winter package) I ran the funace for 18 hours before we left so that I could put water in it, and fortunately it all worked out until we made our first stop in Tennessee. I noticed that there is a big soot stain around the furnace exhaust that was not there when we left. I took a rag and warm water and the stain did not even diminish a little bit. Does anyone have advice on what I can use to remove the stain without harming the gel coat? 
The furnace is running fine, a nice blue flame. The soot is not getting any worse and I see no smoke of any kind. We must have sucked up something on the road. However this black soot is marring my baby. Any suggestions?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2013)

I would contact Ken (Grandviewtrailersales). He sells a product called reliable that would do the trick. He would  be able to recommend what strength to mix it. It should not harm the finish.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 4, 2013)

Try Awsome cheap and you find it at General dollar stores.  Try on small area first.  Did you use the furnace while driving?  If so air must be getting in it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

IMO i would try a product that they use on Bikes ,, as in "motorcycles" it cleans tar and bugs and does not strip the wax ,, it is available at most auto parts stores ,, i know i use it to keep the black streaks off after i have waxed ,, and it does work ,, but it does not dull the shine ,, and i am like u ,, i want my rv to look it's best at all times ,, it's part of the nature of owning a high priced MH ,, IMO  
Btw ,, i think the name of it called  'Bike Klean" by Kit ,,, i know all the bikers use it in MB to shine their rides after parked ,, and the salt settles on them ,, it will shine the more u rub it ,, it does work


----------



## Pillaz (Apr 16, 2013)

update: As the weather is finally above freezing I used a little amonia and water which took most of it off and Simple green took the rest of it off.  It did take the wax off so I will have to wax that spot heavily.   Thanks for the advise


----------

